# Cameron vs Spielberg vs Lucas vs Jackson vs Nolan vs Abrams vs Tarantino



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2019)

Whom of *these specifically* do you consider "the greatest" ?


This isnt a subjective poll of who is your own favorite, but rather who do you think _objectively_ (as much as possible) is the greatest director from this list with the best/most popular/most iconic etc. films ?


----------



## Amol (Jun 24, 2019)

James Cameron had at one point The highest grossing movie and the second highest grossing movie on his name. 
He must be doing something right for that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2019)

Amol said:


> James Cameron had at one point The highest grossing movie and thy second highest grossing movie on his name.
> He must be doing something right for that.


Spielberg has had at least 3 of his movies become the #1 top-grosser at the times of their releases IIRC (Jaws, ET, Jurassic Park)

either way I hope you are not judging _solely_ by the BO 

personally I put both Titanic and Avatar below JC's own Terminators 1-2, much less other hits from these 5 




also Spielberg easily wins by total BO too - 

but I dont think its that simple


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 24, 2019)

Cameron is the most hardworking director that hasnt lost his touch, he always innovates. Whilst Prime Spielberg which ended in early 90's cant hold a candle to him now. Cameron is indeed the true King!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2019)

Steven Spielberg has made the bigger contribution imo 

But yeah this is really a two man race.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2019)

any Nolan fanboys in here ?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2019)

I'd say Spielberg.

I'm a little surprised that Jackson's name is even here, as he's been struggling since... what? "King Kong"? I'm a huge fan of the guy, but all of his movies in the past decade have been divisive. 

Christopher Nolan is too... new? I'm wary of comparing younger/newer directors to older ones, as most directors start to lose their magic touch at some point. Plus, even though it's not noticeable, he has suffered a bit from hype backlash. "The Dark Knight Rises" was considered to be a step down from its predecessor... although to be fair, there wasn't anywhere else for the quality to go. But "Interstellar" was considered a disappointment and while "Dunkirk" was well received, it sort of evaporated from the collective minds of the masses. 

George Lucas definitely should not be on this list. I don't like talking shit about him as his contributions to cinema are highly important, but... when was the last time he was involved in anything everyone liked? 

James Cameron is also great, but it's difficult to compare him to Spielberg. Both have made a lot of masterpieces, but Cameron has seemingly chosen to semi-retire. "Avatar" was a big deal, but it seems like it has grown more divisive over the years. But as said above, Spielberg hasn't really made a "great" film in a long time, whereas "Avatar" has its passionate defenders. I'd say say Spielberg continues to have a greater influence on the industry and continues to make quality products, while you never really know with Cameron because all he does these days is

-- Promise more Avatar sequels, which get postponed.
-- Tell us how great shitty Terminator sequels are
-- Occasionally produce something that rarely turns out well. "Battle Angel Alita" was the big one, but does anyone remember "Sanctum"? 

But I almost feel like comparing Spielberg and Cameron is like comparing apples and oranges. It just comes down to how you want to look at it and they are both among the best directors of all time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2019)

I feel like a better list for "the best" commercial directors would be

-- Cameron
-- Spielberg
-- Nolan
-- Guillermo del Toro
-- Quentin Tarantino
-- The Russo Brothers
-- J.J Abrams

Although I'd need to see more from the Russo's. I don't J.J Abrams has made a great movie yet, but he's been consistently good and more importantly, the masses like him. del Toro is sort of the alternative underdog of this list, but he's very popular as such.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2019)

@MartialHorror if I took everyone out then there would only be 2 left lol .. at least 5 offers some choice

also i dont really think its a must that they must have had something fantastic _recently_ - old hits still count just as much to me in this ranking

and the "havent had anything great in the last decade" applies just as much to both Spielberg *and* JC as far as Im concerned (and yes that includes the mediocre Avatar )





MartialHorror said:


> Cameron has seemingly chosen to semi-retire.


he has literally spent the last years shooting Avatar sequels  ..


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> -- Cameron
> -- Spielberg
> -- Nolan
> -- Guillermo del Toro
> ...


I dont think Del Toro is 'big' enough for this kind of *all-time* list, even though I love his movies

Russos are waaaaaay too new and their mega hits have all been *only* MCU

Tarantino are his movies are way too different from the rest, but maybe ...

Abrams I legitimately forgot lol 



fixed


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I dont think Del Toro is 'big' enough for this kind of *all-time* list, even though I love his movies
> 
> Russos are waaaaaay too new and their mega hits have all been *only* MCU
> 
> ...



Yeah, but who is "big" enough? Is Nolan really that big these days? 



Shiba D. Inu said:


> @MartialHorror if I took everyone out then there would only be 2 left lol .. at least 5 offers some choice
> 
> also i dont really think its a must that they must have had something fantastic _recently_ - old hits still count just as much to me in this ranking
> 
> ...



... So he says... I say semi-retired because decades have passed between his movies.

But once again, why Lucas? He's had one movie as a director that has withstood the test of time. "American Graffiti" was a big deal in its day, but sort of embodied the 1970's and few people really remember it outside of being an early Lucas film. 

The Russo's are very new and it is hard to judge the extent of their films, but that's also why including Nolan can be seen as tricky. Nolan peeked during the Dark Knight trilogy and even though I personally think "Interstellar" is underrated, he's struggled to regain that same acclaim. Admittedly, I think this is on general audiences more than the director though, as we seemingly think that they have to deliver classics ever time.

Like with Spielberg, it might've been awhile since his last great film, but almost everything he's done has been good since then.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Is Nolan really that big these days?


uh, yeah ? 

not JC/Spielberg lvl obviously, but I *think* he is > Del Toro

unless I missed something .. when did Nolan fade away that much ? 





MartialHorror said:


> But once again, why Lucas?


SW is just that big and I had space on the poll


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2019)

@MartialHorror did I forget Ridley Scott ?


----------



## ~VK~ (Jun 24, 2019)

spielberg>>cameron 

also guys like the coen brothers or hitchcock deserve to be on the list way more than jj fucking abrams lmao.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jun 24, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Cameron is the most hardworking director that hasnt lost his touch, he always innovates. Whilst Prime Spielberg which ended in early 90's cant hold a candle to him now. Cameron is indeed the true King!


niqqa has resigned himself to making(more like procrastinating on making) a billion avatar sequels till the end of time what are you on about


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> uh, yeah ?
> 
> not JC/Spielberg lvl obviously, but I *think* he is > Del Toro
> 
> ...



It all comes down to perspective, but because Guillermo del Toro has been more active lately (and didn't he just win best picture for "The Shape of Water"?), I think he's become more of a household name. I'm not saying Nolan has become irrelevant, but I think a combination of the MCU becoming so huge and the DCEU fumbling the brand name, "The Dark Knight" trilogy no longer stands out as a genre milestone... and once again, Nolan has spent his post TDK-career dealing with complaints that his more recent output isn't as ammaazing. 



Shiba D. Inu said:


> @MartialHorror did I forget Ridley Scott ?



HMMMMMMM... He's another great, but I think the current impression of him right now is that he f@cked up the Alien franchise. 



~VK~ said:


> spielberg>>cameron
> 
> also guys like the coen brothers or hitchcock deserve to be on the list way more than jj fucking abrams lmao.



Actually, that is a good point. I was assuming that we were talking about commercial filmmakers, so even though the Coen's sometimes dabble in that, they're more indy directors. Hitchcock was definitely a commercial director, but that's also a lot further in the past and it's sort of pointless bringing him up, because then we have to bring up Akira Kurosawa, Jon Ford, Sergio Leone etc. I think the point was that these were contemporary commercial filmmakers... once again though, making me wonder why Lucas is here.

Martin Scorsese might count though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> we were talking about commercial filmmakers,


we are



MartialHorror said:


> but that's also a lot further in the past and it's sort of pointless bringing him up, because then we have to bring up Akira Kurosawa, Jon Ford, Sergio Leone etc.


correct, Hitchcock is too old .. this list tries to be at least semi-modern (and there are only 10 slots in the poll I think)

and stop bitching about Lucas 



the list is whatever I want to be on the list  but tbh the basic criteria was: be _somewhat similar _to Spielberg and Cameron, since they formed the basis of the list 

and - have pop culture/mainstream hits/visual spectacles

or something like that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2019)

Nolan is still huge. When he steps in the ring people take notice.well,  The film geeks at least..he rarely makes movies for casual watchers.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nolan is still huge. When he steps in the ring people take notice.well,  The film geeks at least..he rarely makes movies for casual watchers.



Eh? 

"Interstellar" and "Dunkirk" seemed to be going for blockbuster appeal... the former was even regarded as a financial disappointment with its... what? $600 million? $700 million? 

With that said, I kind of feel like I'm overselling my point. I do think Nolan is still one of the biggest directors, who consistently makes good-to-great movies. I just kind of feel like between 2005-2012, he was the future of the industry. Maybe it was intentional on his part -- as once again, a lot of people felt disappointed in "Interstellar" because of this hype -- he no longer seems like he's at the forefront of people's list of the best directors. 

It's also certainly possible that I'm noticing this more than a lot of the others because I was too young prior to 2005 to really pay attention to such things. 

If we compare all of their primes, it would probably be

Spielberg: 1975 (jaws) - 1998 (saving Private Ryan)
Cameron: 1984 (Terminator) - 1997 (Titanic) OR 2009 (Avatar)
Jackson: 2001 (Lord of the Rings) - 2005 (King Kong): I know some people might consider his earlier works, but they were more cult favorites than mainstream hits. 
Lucas: 1973 (American Graffiti) - 1977 (Star Wars): Only as a director. His reign overall as a producer is much greater. 
Nolan: 2005 (Batman Begins) - 2010 (Inception): The Dark Knight Rises was somewhat divisive.

Of course, the tricky thing to consider is that just because I view this to be their "primes", it doesn't mean that they hadn't had earlier success prior (Nolan in particular was consistently successful), it's just that they didn't become big names within the industry yet. They could've also had great or good films afterwards, it's just that it was after we stopped (unreasonably) expecting classic after classic. 

James Cameron is tricky because "Avatar"'s legacy won't really be determined until we see how the sequels perform. It was a big deal at the time... and is still the reigning champ at the box office, but most of its influence dried up and its impact on pop culture is lacking. I'd probably count it though. Even before the movie was released, I remember the hype taking the world by storm long before we even got a poster. This is part of why I don't really know about its legacy though, as "Avatar 2" hasn't really drummed up the same anticipation so far. But then again -- movies have been franchised out so much that people might just be tired of talking about sequels.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2019)

Actually, do you know what probably hurts Christopher Nolan the most?

He lacks an... image? A presence?

Spielberg, Cameron, del Toro, Hitchcock, Scorsese, Tarantino even Lucas... something about THEM catches our attention. Everyone knows what Spielberg looks like. Everyone knows what he sounds like. If a character in a movie shows up dressed as Spielberg, we will recognize who's being referenced.

Cameron has a reputation for being an asshole, but that's become a MAJOR part of how we perceive him as a visionary. He pushes boundaries, often to the point of pissing everyone off. Del Toro has a very distinct personality that fits in with his style of filmmaking. Tarantino's interviews are almost always train wrecks, but even then, you get a glimpse of the mad genius in all of his films just from seeing a picture of him.

I've seen pictures of Christopher Nolan. I've seen interviews of Christopher Nolan and he seems very... normal... like nothing about him  stands out, outside of him making good movies. His movies might've had an impact on pop culture, but he himself has not. Even inferior filmmakers like Michael Bay and M. Night Shyamalan have arguably built up more recognizable brands.

So his legacy might have less to do with his movies.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2019)

eh, I dont ever pay as much attention to the directors looks as actors 

and I definitely struggle to picture Scorsese right now


----------



## Karma (Jun 24, 2019)

Idk how wut were considering here.

If it's just who's made the most amount of good movies then its Spielberg, no contest. Hes also the best director out of the bunch since he can elevate any bad script/actor to at least be decent.

I voted Tarentiono since hes the only one up there who can consistently churn out great movie, but needs a lot of "prep" to make it happen.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> eh, I dont ever pay as much attention to the directors looks as actors
> 
> and I definitely struggle to picture Scorsese right now



The looks are only a part of it. Most directors are very average looking. It's really more about their overall persona and how that reflects them as artists... and if you seriously don't know what Scorsese looks like, then... shut the f@ck up Shiba, lol. He's like one of the most eccentric directors out there. Hell, he's one of the few who sometimes even acts in movies.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2019)

I know, i just forget 


And i dont think ive seen a Scorsese movie since The Departed


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I know, i just forget
> 
> 
> And i dont think ive seen a Scorsese movie since The Departed



.....

@~Gesy~ come get your boy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2019)

Watch it, you fake Godzilla fan


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 24, 2019)

Obviously kubrik


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 24, 2019)

They're all really strong and have a holistic sense of the whole production process. They're not just directors, they're filmmakers. Although I don't know if any of them edit their own movies. (?)

Nobody would accuse lucas of being a great writer, but at least he gets his hands dirty with it. They all seem to have a deep understanding of film too, with lucas, cameron and nolan being pretty innovative with how they shoot their movies. Abrams seems like more of a lightweight, but he's probably underrated because his talents never really cross over with cinema snob types (cameron and lucas might popcorn movies too, but they innovate and invent new tech).

I like nolan and tarantino movies the most personally. I like nolan's sensibilities and tarantino's really good and really generous with his actors.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 24, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I feel like a better list for "the best" commercial directors would be
> 
> -- J.J Abrams.


So a wannabe spielberg that only makes pretentious remakes and reboots?
Wow no wonder why you have such bad taste in movies.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 24, 2019)

Martial horror has bad taste in movies because he watched too many bad movies. You can sense in his posts that he's supposed to have better taste, but all his movie taste buds have gotten burned up with the acidic sugary chemical nonsense of puppetmaster and carnosaur and bullshit. If you took any fancy french chef and fed him fast food for years and years and years, his refined tastes would start to go too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Watch it, you fake Godzilla fan



How many Showa Godzilla films have you seen? 



Suigetsu said:


> So a wannabe spielberg that only makes pretentious remakes and reboots?
> Wow no wonder why you have such bad taste in movies.



Like him or not, he is a big deal right now.... and you might want to learn what "pretentious" means before you throw it out there, Soygetsu. 



reiatsuflow said:


> Martial horror has bad taste in movies because he watched too many bad movies. You can sense in his posts that he's supposed to have better taste, but all his movie taste buds have gotten burned up with the acidic sugary chemical nonsense of puppetmaster and carnosaur and bullshit. If you took any fancy french chef and fed him fast food for years and years and years, his refined tastes would start to go too.



I -- eh, you're not entirely wrong.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 24, 2019)

How Peter Jackson made the list I do not know, but I'm voting for him.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 25, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Like him or not, he is a big deal right now.... and you might want to learn what "pretentious" means before you throw it.


I know what it means, for example you are pretentious.
Big deal why exactly? because he is of the jew mafia circle from hollywood and became the protegee of spielberg? He has never done an original movie in his life, all he does is cliff hangers and box mistery.  Or why is he important? what movie did he do?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 25, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> niqqa has resigned himself to making(more like procrastinating on making) a billion avatar sequels till the end of time what are you on about


Terminator 1, 2.
Titanic
Aliens
Avatar

He is taking his time on making the Avatar sequels because he wants to make them with good quality altought I do agree that he should had done Battle Angel Alita after Avatar rather than just produce it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2019)

How it feels when you add the word "pretentious" in your description


----------



## ~VK~ (Jun 25, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Terminator 1, 2.
> Titanic
> Aliens
> Avatar
> ...


4 out of 5 of those movies didn’t even come out in the last two decades. You were acting like he was still consistently creating movies to this day.

Btw titanic and avatar sucked


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 25, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> How many Showa Godzilla films have you seen?


As of yesterday - 11 actually (i just finished the showa part of my godzilla marathon)



SHOWA HAS HAD WAY TOO MANY ALIENS


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> I know what it means, for example you are pretentious.
> Big deal why exactly? because he is of the jew mafia circle from hollywood and became the protegee of spielberg? He has never done an original movie in his life, all he does is cliff hangers and box mistery.  Or why is he important? what movie did he do?



I do love how you include things like "jew mafia circle" to reinforce why we shouldn't take you seriously. Or maybe you don't know what that is either, considering how you clearly misused pretentious when describing Abrams -- whose works are about as safe and without any kind of pretense about what they are as can be.

You also accidentally answered your own question. Spielberg is still like the biggest director in that his hand is seemingly in everything and he is connected to everyone. If you're his protegee or part of his "jew mafia circle", then by default, you are a big deal.

All of his movies as a director have been successful, like them or not. Everything he touches whores out his name, regardless of his actual input. So yeah... that is generally what being a "big deal" is. Quality doesn't even really have anything to do with it, as Michael Bay is also a big deal. It ultimately comes down to what gets peoples attention, both in Hollywood and general audiences.

Educate yourself, Soygetsu.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 25, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> How it feels when you add the word "pretentious" in your description



I was just debating about the definition of this word with a lady friend. My understanding is pretentious means trying to appear deeper or more complicated than what it really is. Some of Nolan's films fall under this category. And ALL of Terrence Malick's.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 26, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I do love how you include things like "jew mafia circle" to reinforce why we shouldn't take you seriously.


When you live and work on the hollywood industry, that is when you will be able to have an opinion on this matter towards me.
But allow me to educate you.

Most people running the hollywood business are Jews, Jews are very united and have communities where they get to know each other and help each other, hence why they run the whole business in hollywood, organisation. Jar Jar Abrahams happened to have a daddy producer that happened to know Spielberg and hooked his son with the child genius.



> Or maybe you don't know what that is either, considering how you clearly misused pretentious when describing Abrams -- whose works are about as safe and without any kind of pretense about what they are as can be.


That is when it comes to the story, have you seen his cinematography and camera work? THAT is absolute pretentious.



> You also accidentally answered your own question. Spielberg is still like the biggest director in that his hand is seemingly in everything and he is connected to everyone. If you're his protegee or part of his "jew mafia circle", then by default, you are a big deal.


Dont put words in my mouth.
I said prime spielberg was very impressive, however no one works as hard as Cameron and I doubt they would have achieved what he achieved on set.



> Quality doesn't even really have anything to do with it,


That is the whole point of the thread 
Cameron always does top quality works.


> Educate yourself, Soygetsu.



Gee I dont know, I am not the one that went to film school and failed to get a decent job at the craft. 
Instead of being salty towards me, perhaps you should pursue your dreams rather than being salty towards me, I dunno.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> When you live and work on the hollywood industry, that is when you will be able to have an opinion on this matter towards me.
> But allow me to educate you.
> 
> Most people running the hollywood business are Jews, Jews are very united and have communities where they get to know each other and help each other, hence why they run the whole business in hollywood, organisation. Jar Jar Abrahams happened to have a daddy producer that happened to know Spielberg and hooked his son with the child genius.
> ...



Sorry, I'm too busy trying to figure out whether or not "jew mafia circle" counts as antisemitic to bother debating you. It just really sounds like something a Klan member would say. Your attempt to justify the claim is adorable, but nobody f@cking talks like that unless there's some sort of genuine hatred towards Jewish people. Or they're just being a lame-ass edgelord. Which is it, Soygetsu?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 26, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Sorry, I'm too busy trying to figure out whether or not "jew mafia circle" counts as antisemitic to bother debating you. It just really sounds like something a Klan member would say. Your attempt to justify the claim is adorable, but nobody f@cking talks like that unless there's some sort of genuine hatred towards Jewish people. Or they're just being a lame-ass edgelord. Which is it, Soygetsu?




Did you even read what I wrote?
They are literally a Yakuza that happens to run hollywood that just so happens to be a jewish community circle. How the fuck is that anti semitic?

I know you are butthurt towards me but for you to try and put words in my mouth about hating jews its beyond pathetic.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Did you even read what I wrote?
> They are literally a Yakuza that happens to run hollywood that just so happens to be a jewish community circle. How the fuck is that anti semitic?
> 
> I know you are butthurt towards me but for you to try and put words in my mouth about hating jews its beyond pathetic.



Do you know exactly what the yakuza and the mafia do? Or are those just words you like to throw around such as "pretentious" that you don't really understand?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> They are literally a   Yakuza that happens to run hollywood that just so happens to be a jewish community circle.


Hollywood Jewish community circles are chopping off fingers if debts aren't paid?


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 27, 2019)

They're all good filmmakers in the technical sense but they still don't do truly good films, so to call any of them the "greatest" is something of an insult. It's like Merian C. Cooper. No one can't deny the high technical quality of King Kong, but that still doesn't change how as a movie it isn't good. Maybe good escapism, but that's it.

Even then, it's insulting to include Jackson and JJ Abrams here. These guys have only done nothing but science fiction and fantasy. They don't even try to be "auteurs" (hate this term and it's disgustingly pretentious). At least Cameron, Spielberg, Lucas, Nolan and Tarantino have tried to make completely realistic dramas and even historical period pieces, with no aliens, elves or giant monkeys.

In the case of Nolan, when he makes non-realistic movies he tries to stick - although he ultimately fails - to realistic science fiction as in Batman and Interstellar. He's easily much better than Abrams, and in terms of themes I think he also manages to edge Jackson a bit. Jackson is the better cinematographer, but Nolan still attempts to ground his movies in reality even if this ends up with pretentious navel gazing and it's really no different than any other blockbusters. However, it's clear Nolan when he makes speculative non-realistic fiction still tries to stick to real life as much as possible, and I can't help but think that this makes his movies better. In any case, Dunkirk even if a bad WWII movie is still a better movie than all of Jackson's filmography, let alone Abrams who is so bad he is only a bit better than Michael Bay.

I find Cameron, Spielberg and Lucas almost completely interchangeable, with Lucas being the one I tolerate the best. Cameron was decent in the 80s (Terminator in particular seems like your typical Reagan era imperialist propaganda, but ends up being a surprisingly satisfying criticism of neoliberalism and private companies), but Titanic and Avatar really killed him for me. Titanic is a truly awful romance with heavy nostalgia for the British Empire and worship of the rich and powerful while promoting materialism as good. Avatar is perhaps the single most racist portrayal of Indians (both from America and South Asia) in any film ever, on top of being fantasy that promotes Cameron's creepy spirituality and urges that I don't want to know about.

Spielberg during the 80s was also okayish. He tries to have his children films be innocent, which is something I appreciate, but then he tries to do historical pieces. Schindler's List I found abominable because it worships its wealthy main character too much while stereotyping Jews as weird, dumb and clumsy, with a bit too much of the movie making fun of their last names ("did you know that berg is a common Jewish suffix? well, here we are going to repeat it for several minutes of the opening scene!"). And then there's his disgusting piece of British colonial nostalgia with Empire of the Sun.

Tarantino is the best here but only by comparison. I don't think his movies are really all that good and he is enormously overrated. He popularised the hysterical, angry and violent Black stereotype with Samuel L. Jackson, and he has an utterly reactionary view of women. It's amazing how Tarantino even gets more and more misogynistic with each movie, with Hateful Eight almost being apologia for violence against women. Not to mention the racist violence against Japanese in the first Kill Bill where a blonde kills dozens of Japanese in bloody ways.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 27, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> I know what it means, for example you are pretentious.
> Big deal why exactly? because he is of the* jew mafia circle* from hollywood and became the protegee of spielberg? He has never done an original movie in his life, all he does is cliff hangers and box mistery.  Or why is he important? what movie did he do?


NF is truly 4chan tier 

There are very wealthy Jews in the West no doubt (Mark Zuckerberg in particular), but even in Hollywood, it's White gentiles who own the bulk of it. The biggest studios, Disney, WarnerMedia, Universal, Paramount and Sony, aren't owned by Jews. The biggest actor names like Brad Pitt aren't Jews. Of the directors in this thread, only Spielberg and Abrams are Jews. None of the top 10 highest grossing film franchises were conceived by Jews either. They don't even have Jews as their main characters. The claim of Jewish dominance over Hollywood has as much validity as the claim of Scientologist dominance over it. 

And let's not get started about how anti-Semitic films like The Passion of the Christ or Exodus: Gods and Kings get made.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 27, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> They're all good filmmakers in the technical sense but they still don't do truly good films, so to call any of them the "greatest" is something of an insult. It's like Merian C. Cooper. No one can't deny the high technical quality of King Kong, but that still doesn't change how as a movie it isn't good. Maybe good escapism, but that's it.
> 
> Even then, it's insulting to include Jackson and JJ Abrams here. These guys have only done nothing but science fiction and fantasy. They don't even try to be "auteurs" (hate this term and it's disgustingly pretentious). At least Cameron, Spielberg, Lucas, Nolan and Tarantino have tried to make completely realistic dramas and even historical period pieces, with no aliens, elves or giant monkeys.
> 
> ...


It's easy to tolerate Lucas when he makes almost no movies.

Elaborate on the racist violence on Japanese please...

It's just one meme mutherfucka!!!!!!! One motherfucking meme!!!!!!!!!! Meme!!!!!!!!! Do you speak it???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!

So the truly good films are...?

WTF you mean escapism cannot be truly good?



Mabel Gleeful said:


> NF is truly 4chan tier
> 
> There are very wealthy Jews in the West no doubt (Mark Zuckerberg in particular), but even in Hollywood, it's White gentiles who own the bulk of it. The biggest studios, Disney, WarnerMedia, Universal, Paramount and Sony, aren't owned by Jews. The biggest actor names like Brad Pitt aren't Jews. Of the directors in this thread, only Spielberg and Abrams are Jews. None of the top 10 highest grossing film franchises were conceived by Jews either. They don't even have Jews as their main characters. The claim of Jewish dominance over Hollywood has as much validity as the claim of Scientologist dominance over it.
> 
> And let's not get started about how anti-Semitic films like The Passion of the Christ or Exodus: Gods and Kings get made.


GTFO, look at who mods the Cafe.

Why the fuck is Exodus antisemitic?


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 27, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> Elaborate on the racist violence on Japanese please...



What's there to elaborate? If the roles were changed (a Japanese woman killing dozens of Americans gruesomely), Americans would be offended and saying the Japanese movie in question would be racist. And if it was Chinese, they would do so doubly. If it was a German killing Jews, people would also immediately call it anti-Semitic, even if the German in question wasn't a Nazi.




Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> It's just one meme mutherfucka!!!!!!! One motherfucking meme!!!!!!!!!! Meme!!!!!!!!! Do you speak it???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!



SLJ does very much the same role of the hysterical, violent Black in every Tarantino movie. And that one meme repeated countless times still has stereotyped Blacks in a disgusting manner. Memes can be racist. What a surprise.



Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> So the truly good films are...?
> 
> WTF you mean escapism cannot be truly good?



Of course it can't. It's fantasy used to escape reality and numb your mind. Truly good films are those like adaptations of Victor Hugo's Les Miserables which are grounded in reality and give social criticism while at the same time promoting a good message.




Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> GTFO, look at who mods the Cafe.
> 
> Why the fuck is Exodus antisemitic?



Because it has a White gentile as Moses instead of a Jewish actor and implies that White Egyptians are the reason the Jews are "civilised" today.

That reminds me that Ridley Scott is perhaps the most overrated director ever. People mention Nolan all the time when speaking of overrated directors, but never mention Scott despite the guy being a second-rate immitation of blockbuster Spielberg whose very few serious films are badly made (bad dialogue, bad cinematography, bad music) on top of having typical Hollywood racism (see this  of Kingdom of Heaven, for instance).


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 27, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hollywood Jewish community circles are chopping off fingers if debts aren't paid?


snyder got his daughter “having a suicide”
And Weinstein got the “metoo” all of a sudden.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 27, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> NF is truly 4chan tier
> 
> There are very wealthy Jews in the West no doubt (Mark Zuckerberg in particular), but even in Hollywood, it's White gentiles who own the bulk of it. The biggest studios, Disney, WarnerMedia, Universal, Paramount and Sony, aren't owned by Jews. The biggest actor names like Brad Pitt aren't Jews. Of the directors in this thread, only Spielberg and Abrams are Jews. None of the top 10 highest grossing film franchises were conceived by Jews either. They don't even have Jews as their main characters. The claim of Jewish dominance over Hollywood has as much validity as the claim of Scientologist dominance over it.



*white gentiles* so you are from that sect “light of the world” with the pedo leader?

@Mabel Gleeful  I dont even know if you are trolling or if you really are this ignorant.
Do you work there in hollywood? Do you know them?

The Ceo’s and people running the studios are jewish, just like most directors and actors in hollywood. They all have connection with each other because thats what they do.


> And let's not get started about how anti-Semitic films like The Passion of the Christ or Exodus: Gods and Kings get made.


How was passion of the christ anti-semitic? It was an example of power hungry people killing one of them out of jealousy.

No doubt, the stench of your ignorance is laughable @Mabel Gleeful, go back to the cafe.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 27, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> *white gentiles* so you are from that sect “light of the world” with the pedo leader?
> 
> @Mabel Gleeful  I dont even know if you are trolling or if you really are this ignorant.
> Do you work there in hollywood? Do you know them?
> ...



Jesus is not only presented as not Jewish (even his actor isn't Jewish) but Mel Gibson exculpates the Romans for his crucifixion (Pontius Pilate is shown as an outright enlightened person whose wife is a Christian, implying Jews needed a Christian colonial viceroy to be guided) and blames Jews the most for it, while portraying Judas and all Jews outside of Jesus's circle (indeed, none of Jesus's close friends and family members are portrayed by Jewish actors either) as dirty, fanatical, greedy and having mob mentality. Only Romans portrayed as evil are those that whip Jesus.

Again, only two directors in this thread are Jewish. Other big directors and producers include Kevin Feige, Ridley Scott, Martin Scorcese, Clint Eastwood and Tim Burton, none of which are Jewish. I will admit I didn't know Bob Iger was Jewish or that the CEOs of Universal and Paramount are as well. But Sony's and WarnerMedia's aren't, while Disney was until Bob Iger managed by a member of the Disney family which is not Jewish. One could have mentioned Rupert Murdoch as well before Fox got bought off by Disney, with many people incensed by the fact that he isn't Jewish.

Also, please stop talking as if we can believe you know the inner workings of Hollywood.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 27, 2019)

Lol Avatar.
If it wasn't a landmark innovation in 3D and CGI, no one would give a shit about it.
Why is Lenseflare Abrams on the list?




Suigetsu said:


> How was passion of the christ anti-semitic?  @Mabel Gleeful, go back to the cafe.



Because Mel Gibson, apparently.


Lol at the actors needing to be jewish for it not to be racist.

That is like claiming some of your friends are black as a defense.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2019)

> Why is Lenseflare Abrams on the list?


@MartialHorror  explain


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 27, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> Jesus is not only presented as not Jewish (even his actor isn't Jewish) but Mel Gibson exculpates the Romans for his crucifixion (Pontius Pilate is shown as an outright enlightened person whose wife is a Christian, implying Jews needed a Christian colonial viceroy to be guided) and blames Jews the most for it, while portraying Judas and all Jews outside of Jesus's circle (indeed, none of Jesus's close friends and family members are portrayed by Jewish actors either) as dirty, fanatical, greedy and having mob mentality. Only Romans portrayed as evil are those that whip Jesus.



Jesus is a Jew, died a Jew and resurrected as a Jew. You are choosing to look at him in a bias way so that is your problem. Pontius Pilate washed his hands because he didnt want another uprising of the people of Israel at the time. The jews outside christ's circle behave that way just as modern day people act like sheep against someone when people in power have the power to manipulate. If you wish a modern example you can just look at current political state of the united states.
So no, it has nothing to do with jews being evil, but about masses being ignorant and easely manipulated by people in power.



> Again, only two directors in this thread are Jewish. Other big directors and producers include Kevin Feige, Ridley Scott, Martin Scorcese, Clint Eastwood and Tim Burton, none of which are Jewish. I will admit I didn't know Bob Iger was Jewish or that the CEOs of Universal and Paramount are as well. But Sony's and WarnerMedia's aren't, while Disney was until Bob Iger managed by a member of the Disney family which is not Jewish. One could have mentioned Rupert Murdoch as well before Fox got bought off by Disney, with many people incensed by the fact that he isn't Jewish.


concession accepted.



> Also, please stop talking as if we can believe you know the inner workings of Hollywood.


This is common knowledge, there is no gimmick about it. Also you talk about it as if it where something dreadful because they happen to be Jews which I find completely redundant.

@Sennin of Hardwork  are you a harvey weinstein apologist?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 27, 2019)

No I didn't like you saying “Snyder got his daughter ““having a suicide””. Have some respect at least.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 27, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> snyder got his daughter “having a suicide”
> And Weinstein got the “metoo” all of a sudden.



lol, so that all happened because they displeased some sort of fake Jewish mafia?



Shiba D. Inu said:


> @MartialHorror  explain



Because he makes popular movies?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 27, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Because he makes popular movies?



So where is Micheal "Boom" Bay by that logic?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 27, 2019)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> So where is Micheal "Boom" Bay by that logic?



I have two answers to that 

-- I was under the impression that this was a thread about who was the best commercial filmmaker when I recommended him. J.J Abrams might not deserve to win that competition, but I do think he deserves to be a contender because regardless of how you feel about him, people like his movies more than not. He's yet to do anything that was panned by critics or the masses, with "Into Darkness" probably being his only truly divisive movie. He's yet to make anything special, so I wouldn't put him in the same class as Cameron or Spielberg, but his placement on this list makes more sense than Lucas. Michael Bay's movies might make a lot of money, but it doesn't seem like people like them very much. It's easy to forget that there was a time, before his career became built around the Transformers franchise, where people did like his movies. 

-- Maybe Michael Bay deserves to be listed if it's all about commercial directors, although I'd probably cry if anyone voted for him. Admittedly, the list doesn't make a lot of sense anyway. If Tarantino is here, why isn't Guillermo del Toro? Tarantino's movies might often be successful, but he's not really a commercial director. Perhaps the list should've just been based around "the best famous" directors, or "best household name directors", as those might be more easily defined. or maybe I just read too much into it and Shiba just wanted to do a list surrounding his personal favorites.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> makes more sense than Lucas


Lucas made Sta

nvm



Tarantino is here cause you recommended him, MH 

plus he has 4 votes so clearly a right choice


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2019)

anyway the rest of the list is to hide the fact that this is a Cameron vs Spielberg thread, really


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 27, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> anyway the rest of the list is to hide the fact that this is a Cameron vs Spielberg thread, really



Maybe you should've just done that.

*snip*


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 28, 2019)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> No I didn't like you saying “Snyder got his daughter ““having a suicide””. Have some respect at least.


*snip*
But it is possible that the higer ups “investors” got her smoked because it was the  message for him to get out of his failed attempt at DC universe movies and made it look like “a suicide” because thats what powerful americans always do when they want to get someone out of the way conveniently.
Also since his wife is one of the ceo’s etc.

The guy made them loose hundreds of millions, rich folks have kill for less.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 28, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> Jesus is not only presented as not Jewish (even his actor isn't Jewish) but Mel Gibson exculpates the Romans for his crucifixion (Pontius Pilate is shown as an outright enlightened person whose wife is a Christian, implying Jews needed a Christian colonial viceroy to be guided) and blames Jews the most for it,


You didnt read a damn about what I wrote did you?
Also what does the religion of a character have to do with he actor?

Its like saying a gay actor cant play a heterosexual character. According to you.

Read again what I wrote, Pilate literally washes his hands because he didnt want to piss the masses “that so happened to be jews” and open the gates for another insurrection - which actually happened a few years later.

“His wife is a christian”

How the fuck is she gonna be a christian if christianity wasnt even a thing back then? @Mabel Gleeful  you are bias and blinded.
If she became christian later on like countless of Jews that is a different thing.



> while portraying Judas and all Jews outside of Jesus's circle (indeed, none of Jesus's close friends and family members are portrayed by Jewish actors either)


And what does their religion has to do with the character?

This is “with outmost respect” the most retarded thing that I have ever heard.

Literally Vince Vaugh “a hollywood actor and jew” plays a christian conservative in a Mel Gibson Movie, are you gonna tell me it is anti christian because it wasnt played by a christian?



> as dirty, fanatical, greedy and having mob mentality. Only Romans portrayed as evil are those that whip Jesus.


Judas wanted jesus to create an insurrection, and that is what he did, did you want him to be good or something? Romans where following orders and the masses where being manipultes by the priests who disliked the idea of jesus having so many followers, read some fucking history for fucks sake.


> Sony's and WarnerMedia's aren't,


Sony is japanese and the warners are jewish mabel... 



> Also, please stop talking as if we can believe you know the inner workings of Hollywood.




If you only knew who was my boss a little while ago.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 28, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> What's there to elaborate? If the roles were changed (a Japanese woman killing dozens of Americans gruesomely), Americans would be offended and saying the Japanese movie in question would be racist. And if it was Chinese, they would do so doubly. If it was a German killing Jews, people would also immediately call it anti-Semitic, even if the German in question wasn't a Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they would not.  There was no outrage over a shot by shot remake of Unforgiven.
Was Wolf Warrior 1 protested? Chinese...
How is the German example even relvant?

He was not hysterical in Django. No it's not fucking racist.

There is no such thig as craftsmanship, lighting, dialogoue... Sure.

You are a fucking idiot. Egypteans does not exist anymore as an ethnic group.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> His daughter commited suicide you clown.
> *But it is possible that the higer ups “investors” got her smoked because it was the  message for him to get out of his failed attempt at DC universe movies and made it look like “a suicide” because thats what powerful americans always do when they want to get someone out of the way conveniently.*
> Also since his wife is one of the ceo’s etc.
> 
> The guy made them loose hundreds of millions, rich folks have kill for less.



... just in case anyone missed this...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 28, 2019)

This thread turned out interesting


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> This thread turned out interesting



Yeah, I never thought we'd go from "Who is the best director" to "THE JEWS ARE CONTROLLING HOLLYWOOD WITH THEIR MAFIA HITMEN!"

Are we sure that this supposed "former employer" isn't Alex Jones? Or maybe Soygetsu was just fired by a Jewish person, so he holds a grudge. Either way, BEST. THREAD. EVER!!!


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 28, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, I never thought we'd go from "Who is the best director" to "THE JEWS ARE CONTROLLING HOLLYWOOD WITH THEIR MAFIA HITMEN!"
> 
> Are we sure that this supposed "former employer" isn't Alex Jones? Or maybe Soygetsu was just fired by a Jewish person, so he holds a grudge. Either way, BEST. THREAD. EVER!!!


We need to add some Disney SW talk.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> We need to add some Disney SW talk.



Honestly, I'm surprised you haven't attempted to jump on this too. So tell us Kamal, do you think Soygetsu's "theories" are nonsense? Or do you believe in this "Jewish Mafia" too?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 28, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Honestly, I'm surprised you haven't attempted to jump on this too. So tell us Kamal, do you think Soygetsu's "theories" are nonsense? Or do you believe in this "Jewish Mafia" too?


Why would you even ask this?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> Why would you even ask this?



Because regardless of how you post, I get a good laugh. Either

-- You call it BS, making Soygetsu look even worse if you (of all people) won't stand by him here. I'm personally rooting for this one. 

-- You agree with him, making your entire collective "side" (the anti-SJW; ambiguously alt-right crowd) look even more unhinged for believing in something so silly. 

-- You dodge the question in some way, much like you just did with your response, allowing everyone to come to their own conclusion (that you probably agree), while showing that in spite of what you've said in the past, you DO care about what we think because you don't want to explicitly say something that's not going to be popular here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 28, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Because regardless of how you post, I get a good laugh. Either
> 
> -- You call it BS, making Soygetsu look even worse if you (of all people) won't stand by him here. I'm personally rooting for this one.
> 
> ...


You are miserable prog who inflicts misery on himself.
Also i wanna see if my debate partner responds to me or he left the match.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 28, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> You are miserable prog who inflicts misery on himself.
> Also i wanna see if my debate partner responds to me or he left the match.



He is just frustrated that he is washed up so all he can do is get salty when other people point at the ignorance and naviety of his posts.  So all he can do now is flame and bait.

As for @Mabel Gleeful ? the user has left the party because her arguments have no leg to stand on and is quite ignorant and biased on the matter. She belongs in the cafe to be honest.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> You are miserable prog who inflicts misery on himself.
> Also i wanna see if my debate partner responds to me or he left the match.



vagueness it is!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2019)

UH OH! Soygetsu is dishing out the neg reps! Now you know he's pissed!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2019)

Investors killing Zack's daughter to force him to step down seems a bit harsh of you ask me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Investors killing Zack's daughter to force him to step down seems a bit harsh of you ask me.



STOP BEING SO IGNORANT GESY! Only naive people don't believe in Hollywood's Jewish mafia execution squad!


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 28, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, so that all happened because they displeased some sort of fake Jewish mafia?



You know I find it funny that you and Mabel hide your outrageous, blatant antisemitism (common defect of social justice types)behind feigned moral outrage. Simply put, Suigetsu's on point about there being a massive and incredibly nefarious and malignant organized sort of criminal element to Hollywood. There always has been and unless California stops being China's thrall, populated by moral degenerates and governed by traitors Hollywood aint getting better any time soon.

Historically, it was Italian and Chinese but Hollywood itself was almost exclusively under control of and then completely enthralled by Luciano's Jewish allies. Mickey Cohen later on but where Suigetsu is wrong is his belief that the Jewish organized crime element still exists and still matters in Hollywood...This isn't a Jewish conspiracy and you're correct for calling him out technically (You and mabel masking your own antisemitism to attack a Latino for wrongthink aside..you two were far more racist here) you're wrong for the reasons by which you did and your false moral outrage is repugnant as it is tired.

Naw the massive. institutional corruption within Hollywood today is entirely because of California Unions and preyed on by Silicon Valley and the PRC. the SAG may as well be a domestic terror organization or a front of organized crime..actors willingly prostitute themselves and directors are all too happy to neglect and batter their own family members until they end up in an early grave if it means advancing their own career.

As to the passion of the Christ being antisemitic your objections even there..are sad, misinformed and superficial. The largest reason why Gibson was attacked as a Jew Hater was his depiction of the Rabbi's and their scheming and pressuring of Pontius Pilate. The chief source of objection to this is due largely in part to the correct assertion that the historical Pilate both vehemently detested the political infrastructure of Judea and viewed the Rabbi's as little more than gangsters. That pilate was known as a hardliner and a hard ass who had a reputation for violently purging "trouble" provinces of their problems and that it was inconceivable that a guy who brought Celts to heel was going to bend and crease to a bunch of reeing idiots who dumped a riot on his doorstep. If pilate washed his hands of the matter at all, it was likely done out of spite, a desire to cause the followers of this Nazareen carpenter turned Rabbi to assault and murder some of the Rabbi's so he'd have a pretext to go in there and break heads.

But that isn't the story Gibson was telling, it was the story of the biblical Jesus and condemning him for antisemitism for simply doing a page for page adaptation is as stupid as it is retarded. The man is bipolar, self medicated for years with alcohol and repeatedly said stupid shit while drunk (including an odd tirade about how his wife never gave him blow jobs any more and eats too many muffins), who the fuck knows what he actually thinks about anything..and who the fuck cares what the ramblings of someone mentally ill is?

I don't hold the opinions of someone with a mental illness who chooses not to seek clinical help as having any value and neither should anyone else.

Oh and Catholics attacked Mel Gibson too, so did Evangelicals because he cast a Porn star as Satan 




Mabel Gleeful said:


> And let's not get started about how anti-Semitic films like The Passion of the Christ or *Exodus: Gods and Kings get ma*de.




What the fuck are you smoking? Did you even watch that movie? Or did you read that shit on Jezebel? That movie wasn't Anti-jew it was *anti-egyptian
*
Moses is portrayed as rational, steadfast, devoted, eloquent and brilliant and Ramses the Great, a man who may very well be one of the greatest if not the greatest leaders in human history is portrayed as a meat headed, hyper aggressive, outrageously paranoid idiot who betrays his foster brother (Who at that point in the movie, is on the brink of choosing his Egyptian foster family over his blood due to how close and happy they seemed to be) on the words of some fat fuck who was caught embezzling funds. Kicking off the entire Exodus solely because he randomly went from charismatic if meatheaded brother who would be king into unhinged maniac at the drop, seemingly of a literal hat.

Seti who died young, but was renowned as a great warrior is portrayed as this frail, scholarly dweebish dude who couldn't see the madness of his own son (when in fact Ramses was the brilliant war master turned scholarly king and Seti was an unhinged lunatic who likely took bronze age performance enhancers if the sheer size of his neck and shoulders are anything to go by). Ancient Egyptians...arguably one of the greatest people to ever exist are portrayed as fat, lazy, slutty, dumb, short sighted, hopelessly greedy and easily swayed lunatics, who steal, rob, oppress and dismember servants on the words of a criminal.

The fuck planet are you even on to think Jews weren't portrayed as the sane men in a room full of baying lunatics.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 28, 2019)

Me entering this thread


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2019)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> You know I find it funny that you and Mabel hide your outrageous, blatant antisemitism (common defect of social justice types)behind feigned moral outrage. Simply put, Suigetsu's on point about there being a massive and incredibly nefarious and malignant organized sort of criminal element to Hollywood. There always has been and unless California stops being China's thrall, populated by moral degenerates and governed by traitors Hollywood aint getting better any time soon.
> 
> Historically, it was Italian and Chinese but Hollywood itself was almost exclusively under control of and then completely enthralled by Luciano's Jewish allies. Mickey Cohen later on but where Suigetsu is wrong is his belief that the Jewish organized crime element still exists and still matters in Hollywood...This isn't a Jewish conspiracy and you're correct for calling him out technically (You and mabel masking your own antisemitism to attack a Latino for wrongthink aside..you two were far more racist here) you're wrong for the reasons by which you did and your false moral outrage is repugnant as it is tired.
> 
> Naw the massive. institutional corruption within Hollywood today is entirely because of California Unions and preyed on by Silicon Valley and the PRC. the SAG may as well be a domestic terror organization or a front of organized crime..actors willingly prostitute themselves and directors are all too happy to neglect and batter their own family members until they end up in an early grave if it means advancing their own career.



That's definitely a lot of deflecting going on in your post... First off, you're getting me confused with someone else, as I made no point about "Passion of the Christ". 

Two, how am I antisemitic? You don't provide any evidence, but you throw that out there because... you don't like SJW's? You also try to shame us for "attacking a Latino", but did it ever occur to you that we -- or at least I -- had no idea what his race actually was? Also, isn't this the same kind of "moral outrage" you're trying to call us out on? You can't get more SJW than that. 

But hey, jack-ass, pay attention and go through the thread again. I made a point about a director based on his body of work, which Suigetsu responded with this "Jewish Mafia" crap. That has nothing to do with Suigetsu's race. YOU made it about his race. It has to do with his very antisemitic opinions. 

Three, you attempt to give us a history lesson that negates the entire point. Suigetsu IS claiming that the conspiracy still exists to the point that they are possibly murdering the loved ones of bad directors. He's not talking about the industries shady past, which as you pointed out, is "the past".

You go on other tangents about Hollywood, some points I don't disagree with, others require evidence to even be valid... although they'd still not mean a damn thing, as that's not what Suigetsu is arguing.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 28, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> That's definitely a lot of deflecting going on in your post... First off, you're getting me confused with someone else, as I made no point about "Passion of the Christ"]



No I didn't that part of the response was a general response.


MartialHorror said:


> Two, how am I antisemitic? You don't provide any evidence, but you throw that out there because... you don't like SJW's? You also try to shame us for "attacking a Latino", but did it ever occur to you that we -- or at least I -- had no idea what his race actually was? Also, isn't this the same kind of "moral outrage" you're trying to call us out on? You can't get more SJW than that.



In my experience, you and Mabel toss stones at reflections and so I called you on it 



MartialHorror said:


> But hey, jack-ass, pay attention and go through the thread again. I made a point about a director based on his body of work, which Suigetsu responded with this "Jewish Mafia" crap. That has nothing to do with Suigetsu's race. YOU made it about his race. It has to do with his very antisemitic opinions.



His assertions were technically correct, if temporally inaccurate and is a common misconception among those who attack Hollywood culture to assume this is still the era of the Siegals and Cohens...You assumed this was Jew bashing as opposed to a simple misunderstanding.

That's why you got your own tactics thrown back at you.



MartialHorror said:


> Three, you attempt to give us a history lesson that negates the entire point. Suigetsu IS claiming that the conspiracy still exists to the point that they are possibly murdering the loved ones of bad directors. He's not talking about the industries shady past, which as you pointed out, is "the past".



Yes it does negate suigetsu' point..my post was designed to inform him while attacking you for calling bigot without any kind of basis.




MartialHorror said:


> You go on other tangents about Hollywood, some points I don't disagree with, others require evidence to even be valid... although they'd still not mean a damn thing, as that's not what Suigetsu is arguing.



You're earning that paycheck today aren't you amateur movie reviewer? Or at least attempting too, failing...but attempting too,.

Do you ever get tired of damage control posts to push an agenda you can't possibly  believe in?

edit- I like how "you went on a tangent about Hollywood culture that I'm gonna try and dismiss by whining about sources" is a sad attempt at damage control when you know I'm quoting articles from the year Gibsons work came out there..

But if you want to get into Hollywood and its culture of encouraging people to destroy their loved ones and being a baby eating leviathan. We can examine everything from what happened to Fatty Arbuckle,to Joan Crawford and her having a family solely to benefit her career, to the grotesqueness of what Jolee has done to her children and how she maligns her white child for career purposes...The absolute sham adoptions for social points across the board and the large amounts of suicides and crippling drug addiction in Hollywood dynasties.

We can have this dance...but its going to consist of me rubbing the industry's dirty laundry in your face while calling into question your veracity given what you do on the side.

I've no reason not to dismiss you as anything other than a mouthpiece.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2019)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> No I didn't that part of the response was a general response.
> 
> 
> In my experience, you and Mabel toss stones at reflections and so I called you on it
> ...



See? It's funny to me how much your posts seemed almost designed to shoot you specifically in the foot. You say I'm doing "Damage control posts", but you're pretty much stepping back by saying "I'm just throwing your tactics back at you". Just as your "moral outrage" comments didn't mesh with you attempting to make this about Suigetsu's race. 

Damage control on my part? Fuck no. But I am pissed. If you're going to accuse me of being racist, you better f@cking find some evidence to support that, asshole. You might not like how I'm characterizing your buddy over here, but my evidence is simple. He tried to claim that a Jewish Mafia -- which by the way, involves Jewish filmmakers apparently, as he refers to it as Spielberg's mafia, which Abrams is a part of -- runs Hollywood and possibly murders the relatives of filmmakers who displease them. 

Worse, he dived into this from what? My statement that J.J Abrams was important because of his movies. Yeah, because that's totally Abrams being Jewish.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 28, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> See? It's funny to me how much your posts seemed almost designed to shoot you specifically in the foot. You say I'm doing "Damage control posts", but you're pretty much stepping back by saying "I'm just throwing your tactics back at you". Just as your "moral outrage" comments didn't mesh with you attempting to make this about Suigetsu's race.



...Yes...that's literally what I was doing from the get go and being extremely obvious about it. Why do you think you can continue to project and not be laughed at? You do this all the time, to everyone and its pretty blatant. 

Again, trying pretty hard to earn your masters blessing huh?

Shoot me in the foot? I'm not the guy who decided to bring Social Justice nonsense into this, but I am the guy who decided to hold a mirror up to your fucking face 



MartialHorror said:


> Damage control on my part? Fuck no. But I am pissed. If you're going to accuse me of being racist, you better f@cking find some evidence to support that, asshole.



Sucks, don't it? 



MartialHorror said:


> You might not like how I'm characterizing your buddy over here, but my evidence is simple. He tried to claim that a Jewish Mafia -- which by the way, involves Jewish filmmakers apparently, as he refers to it as Spielberg's mafia, which Abrams is a part of -- runs Hollywood and possibly murders the relatives of filmmakers who displease them.



All accusations that if levied 50-90 years ago would have been one hundred percent accurate and this image has stuck in the heads of a large part of the world. Go anywhere in Latin America for example, where Suigetsu is from and "The Jewish Cosa Nostra runs Hollywood" is still a thing believed...Even by so called progressives.

Again temporally inaccurate.

As for the Death of Singers kid (I thought it was his niece, or am I confusing him for the Gawker idiot?). I can certainly believe Singer contributed to that. He's a pretty shitty human being and I can see him neglecting his kid for profit enough that existing mental illness fell through the cracks. Or...its what Corey Feldman would claim 



MartialHorror said:


> Worse, he dived into this from what? My statement that J.J Abrams was important because of his movies. Yeah, because that's totally Abrams being Jewish.



J.J Abrams, does have undue importance, he is vastly overvalued and given control of products he ultimately has no business being in control of, to the unnecessary division of its fans and the long term detriment of those franchises. He isn't given these opportunities due to merit, but due to his politics.


Him being a Jew has little to do with it, he's a bad one any way, supporting progressive causes that would see his people dispossessed, genocided and driven out of the one nation they have to themselves.

But his leftwing views and his ability to please Gen X certainly has given him a free pass. Again Suigetsu is right for the wrong reasons...There is an "innate" quality that gives the guy a pass but it has little to do with his religion or ethnicity.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 28, 2019)

That is enough. It is getting out of hand. Closing for now.


----------

